# Copper ? Still learning:/



## RockyToggRanch (Apr 13, 2011)

While googling udder pox I came upon several articles about copper and goats. I've always been aware of their copper needs....so I thought. They get the best commercial feed and loose mineral as well as billy blocks and buckets.

My bucks long hair is white. My girls are very light. I just thought they were lighter colored toggs. My first 2 girls were light when they came here.

Fishtails? Yes. New info to me:/

Now what do I do? The treatment info was overwhelming....

What would you do?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 13, 2011)

we just copper bolused for the first time a couple weeks ago, when we decided we did indeed have fish-tails even though we keep out loose minerals, and use goat feed.  Plus copper helps with barber pole worm loads, and we have plenty of those around here. 

I odered mine from valley vet.com with the small size of empty gel caps that they also sell and repacked them.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 13, 2011)

.............


----------



## elevan (Apr 13, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> k so stupid newbie here needs to ask a stupid newbie question..........
> 
> what is a fishtail?


When a goat's tail turns fishtail the tail sort of splays into 2 different directions so that it looks like...well...a fish's tail.   <

You can google it and should come up with pictures.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Apr 14, 2011)

The hair on the end of their tails falls off (I think) and the hair at either side of the end looks like a v shape.


I'll check Valley Vet. What exactly am I looking for? Sorry.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 14, 2011)

RockyToggRanch said:
			
		

> The hair on the end of their tails falls off (I think) and the hair at either side of the end looks like a v shape.
> 
> 
> I'll check Valley Vet. What exactly am I looking for? Sorry.


Copasure  ($41)

and empty gel caps ($15)

maybe a plastic balling gun(bolus gun) $2


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you. 

I assume this is a pill that I have to get them to swallow?


----------



## chandasue (Apr 14, 2011)

It's a big pill and they typically only need half of what's in the capsule. I did this last week but I used the marshmallow method rather than repackaging them into new smaller capsules and seemed to go alright. I put half of the copper rods in a marshmallow and shoved it in their mouths. There's some question as to whether chewing makes any difference but I can tell you they didn't chew--they swallowed it pretty much whole and attacked me looking for more candy. 

Edit: here's a link. http://www.goatspots.com/copper.html
I didn't weigh out the stuff, just eyeballed it as half.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Apr 14, 2011)

Awesome! Thank you.


----------



## bettybohemian (Apr 20, 2011)

I just had a pannicky feeling today! My ladies don't have the fish tail but the have the dull sort of curly coat coming on. One is due the first week of may, the other due in June. Should I wait to bolus with copasure after kidding?YourLinkGoesHere


----------



## chandasue (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't think it'll hurt any to do it now. I gave it to mine with one due July 5. She's still fine and coat has never been better.


----------



## whetzelmomma (Apr 23, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> RockyToggRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you get the calf dose, you can split it in 1/2 for a goat dose. You can also skip the gel caps and balling gun for marshmallows. Slice one in 1/2 (the large ones) and put the dose in it, then pinch it shut. Saw an article about this on line, and no need for a gun. They eat the mallows and the copper embeds in their rumen.


----------

